# Mit Common Dialog Bild in Image Box laden



## Katzenkind (6. September 2005)

Ich habe einen CommonDialog und eine ImageBox. Mit dem Common Dialog öffne ich das Dateiauswahlfenster, dann soll man sich ein bild suchen können welches in einer Image Box angezeigt wird. Das Dateiauswahlfenster habe ich aber wie bringe ich das ausgewählte Bild in die ImageBox?

Das ganze passiert in dem man auf die ImageBox klickt.


```
Private Sub imgIcon_Click()
Dim Bildpfad, Bildname As String

On Error GoTo fehler ' darf nicht auskommentiert werden

    With cmdIcon
        .CancelError = True
        ' Filter setzen - hier wird festgelegt, mit welchem Format
        ' eine Datei geöffnet wird.
        '.Filter = "BMP Dateien (*.bmp)|*.bmp"
        
        ' Dialogfeld Öffnen anzeigen
        .ShowOpen
            If .FileName <> "" Then
                Bildpfad = .FileName      'komplette Pfad
                Bildname = .FileTitle     'Nur der Dateiname
            Else
                Exit Sub
            End If
    End With

fehler:

End Sub
```


----------



## Shakie (6. September 2005)

Mit der LoadPicture-Funktion:

```
ImageBox.Picture = LoadPicture(cmdIcon.Filename)
```


----------

